# New to Lotions



## CGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

I've never got around to making them and now i have need of a good mild but deeply moisturizing lotion.

My Dad has sensitive skin and is having an extremly hard time this winter with dry itchy skin. Our does won't freshen until mid Feb. Does anyone has a lotion recipe they would willing to share that would help him out?

Denise


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Barb has a nice recipe posted in the Recipe sticky.

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and tell you what just plain old shea butter works wonders.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Ditto to the shea. I prefer the unrefined - it seems less greasy and more healing.

I use barbs recipe too, but if he is really having skin problems I have customers with excema who swear by unrefined shea!

Bethany


----------



## CGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

He's got Rock Quarry skin. He worked outside all his life and now he can't move around as much and of course he sweats and it dry's out his skin. 

I'll have to try the Shea Oil and see if that helps him.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Just to clarify, the shea BUTTER not the oil. I think Shea oil is shea mixed with something else.

Bethany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes or you can take unrefined shea and whip it with rice bran oil or almond oil and have whipped shea which is really nice and works for dry skin 
but just some plain shea or even plain coco butter that you can run to the drug store and buy for a buck would work wonders for his skin.


----------



## CGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

Sondra said:


> plain coco butter that you can run to the drug store and buy for a buck would work wonders for his skin.


We did try that, but it didn't seem to help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Try using straight avocado butter.. stuff is wonderful 
Penetrates very deeply, not greasy...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No amount of anything would help my husbands hands, it's not dry persay it is calous. Even massaging his hands with shea and having him wear cotton gloves at night made his hands nicer looking, especially around his cuticles...but it did not stop the hardness. He also drinks ALOT less water during the winter than he does in the hot summers, and I know this is why his dandruff and his skin is worse. And beer and coffee and Jack Daniels  don't count as water, in fact if you drink caffine or alcohol you should be drinking more water than just the 64 ounces a day.

I also love raw shea, but I use RJ's for myself  My new guys shea is very much like the one she gets, I don't mind the coloumbus one for soap but not to use raw. Vicki


----------

